
This Man Is the Godfather the AI Community Wants to Forget - bocahrokok
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-05-15/google-amazon-and-facebook-owe-j-rgen-schmidhuber-a-fortune
======
naturalgradient
I don't have a feeling anyone wants him to go away, me and most of my peers
(PhD) students hold him in rather high regard. Also feeling he is right about
the fact that so much deep learning work is just derivative and marginally
improving over original LSTM work.

This is an uncomfortably biased article, I think

[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/27/technology/artificial-
int...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/27/technology/artificial-intelligence-
pioneer-jurgen-schmidhuber-overlooked.html)

is much more balanced.

